# EMS Worker hit on freeway



## HotelCo (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/26854829/detail.html



> Paramedic Mike Kotulak and his partner were helping a stranded motorist when the woman's vehicle struck and tossed Kotulak across the Lodge Freeway.



My thoughts go out to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ansible (Feb 14, 2011)

While I know this happens more than we'd like to admit, I still feel this is both sad and ridiculous. I certainly hope there are strong reprisles for this incident.

My Thoughts go to Mr. Kotulak and his family.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 14, 2011)

And this is why we have fire respond to medical calls on the highway. They park their big red truck behind us and as long as everyone stays in front of the fire truck, you are safe from stupid motorists.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 14, 2011)

We were driving back to the station yesterday after a call and heard of an auto/deer on the road just ahead, no injuries.  As we were driving by, the driver waved us down.  No one hurt, but we still blocked for the 15 minutes it took for a trooper to get there...

Despite a big medium duty ambulance with flashing lights on, cars STILL blew by going 70-80... and even truckers didn't slow down.  (Mind you this is a 2 lane highway)


----------



## rescue99 (Feb 14, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/26854829/detail.html
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts go out to him for a speedy recovery.




Mike is a good man. He's just recently returned to the area after a stint in another part of the country. Hope his recovery is quick and complete. Prayers go out to he and his family.


----------



## Thankful (Feb 16, 2011)

The thing is he had parked his ambulance across the highway with lights on.  The van went around the ambulance and hit the car that was in the original spin out.  The car was what hit Mike.


----------



## MiniEMTP (Feb 17, 2011)

Thankful said:


> The thing is he had parked his ambulance across the highway with lights on.  The van went around the ambulance and hit the car that was in the original spin out.  The car was what hit Mike.



Another thing, it' wasn't detroit EMS either, it was community. Private company. >.<.

The worst part about this whole thing is, is that idiot took off!  I wonder if she realizes she would be facing WAY less charges had she actually stayed. They have laws that really throw the book at morons like this when they hurt public safety personnel. I hope she gets it.  <_<


----------



## lowrider_62 (Feb 19, 2011)

My thoughts go out to him and his family as well.


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2011)

MiniEMTP said:


> Another thing, it' wasn't detroit EMS either, it was community. Private company. >.<.
> 
> The worst part about this whole thing is, is that idiot took off!  I wonder if she realizes she would be facing WAY less charges had she actually stayed. They have laws that really throw the book at morons like this when they hurt public safety personnel. I hope she gets it.  <_<


I hope the medic is OK... and I really hope the striking driver is found and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## MiniEMTP (Feb 22, 2011)

Jon said:


> I hope the medic is OK... and I really hope the striking driver is found and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.



he's messed up no doubt about it, Broken jaw bones, an orbital bone, 6 broken ribs 2 broken legs and a broken thumb. not that the thumb matters, but he's either done for good or out of commission for awhile.


----------

